# Bernstein's Mahler: Carnegie Hall vs Symphony Edition. Are the records the same?



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

The title pretty much sums it all. Can someone confirm it please? 
The Sony Symphony Edition is only a new cloth or are we talking about the remastering?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The Symphony Edition contains the same remasterings as the Carnegie Hall Edition which are better than the previous Bernstein Century remasterings. However, the Symphony Edition does not include Das Lied Von Der Erde or the Mahler Remembered Documentary.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> The Symphony Edition contains the same remasterings as the Carnegie Hall Edition which are better than the previous Bernstein Century remasterings. However, the Symphony Edition does not include Das Lied Von Der Erde or the Mahler Remembered Documentary.


Thanks @realdealblues. Got it! 
Same remaster different package!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a copy of the first version .


----------

